# Cleo by Helen Brown



## greeh (Apr 27, 2005)

Has anybody of you read the novel "Cleo" by Helen Brown yet? I would really like to know whether it is a real cat novel or more a family novel which also has a cat in it? So I would love to hear what you think.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Just bought two copies, one for me and one for a friend. I'll start reading it when I finish my current book, probably in a day or so. What I gather from the back cover is it is a based-on-true or actual-true accounting of a family who's lives were chronicled in a time-line alongside their ownership/companionship with their cat, Cleo. It is hailed as the next "Marley and Me" so I think it will be a mix of highs and lows experienced by the family and their cat, Cleo over the years of Cleo's life ... whose ultimate message is one of love for pets and a finer understanding of the human-family/pet achieved in retrospect and hopes that this novel will help open the eyes of other pet owners who possibly haven't achieved that level of a connection with a pet.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

It is a true story. I just read it. It was such a wonderful read. It's about a wonderful connection with Cleo and how the cat helped save a family.

Kathy


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a great book, I would recommend it to everyone!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I should buy it and read it. Ive seen it in the local bookshop.
Everyones comments so far are all great!
Must buy it.


----------

